# Hibernate - Bild speichern



## y0dA (11. Mrz 2008)

Hi!

Also ich hole mir ein Bild (.PNG) einer Route (zu vergleichen mit Google Routen) von einem Server und möchte jene dann in die Datenbank schreiben (mittels Hibernate!) sowie selbiges Bild in der JSP anzeigen - hat das schon jemand gemacht?

Die Datenbank ist eine Oracle XE.

Also wie kann ich ein Bild in die Oracle DB mittels Hibernate schreiben (blob?)?

mfg


----------



## masta // thomas (11. Mrz 2008)

Warum willst du das Bild unbedingt in die Datenbank speichern? Hast du dir darüber Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## y0dA (11. Mrz 2008)

Also es handelt sich um eine Webapplikation mit myFaces - wäre es besser das Bild in der Webapplikation abzulegen und nicht in die DB zu schreiben?

Ich hab nicht wirklich darüber nachgedacht..

Also was wäre der sinnvollere Weg?


----------



## SnooP (11. Mrz 2008)

Bilder würde ich persönlich nie in die DB speichern wollen... - das wären natürlich clobs oder blobs  - aber binäre Daten in der DB sind meist eher Grütz  - speicher das ganze auf den server und lege Metainformationen dazu in die DB (inkl. dem Pfad zur Datei). Das wäre imho sinnvoller.


----------



## The_S (11. Mrz 2008)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bilder würde ich persönlich nie in die DB speichern wollen... - das wären natürlich clobs oder blobs  - aber binäre Daten in der DB sind meist eher Grütz  - speicher das ganze auf den server und lege Metainformationen dazu in die DB (inkl. dem Pfad zur Datei). Das wäre imho sinnvoller.



jop, wird bei uns auch so gemacht.


----------

